# Scout vehicle project



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

This is a project I started working a few weeks ago. It's a Buffalo made in 1974. This thing is a beast. They don't make stuff like this these days. It doesn't appear to have had too much wear. It has the original tires and components. It is in many pieces now and at the sand blaster getting cleaned up. I still need a few more parts and the tires. Might get those next week. (The project budget is running low.)


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

If you need parts Northern tool.com carries a bunch for mini bikes ( chain, breaks, clutches, wheels, etc...)


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I like it, straightforward enough to work on that you could keep it going in a pinch. 
I wonder how loud it will be for a scout vehicle.
Been thinking about getting something like that and putting a 12v motor on it, would be really easy to mount, of course you need a way to control speed and there are so many other projects.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Just got something similar: Baja MB200. Decent mini. Slow as hell, but its great for trails. Lots of torque.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

That is awesome! I had a Honda Trail 110 when I was a kid. I look for one on craigslist and other sources all the time. When I find one I will be buying it.


----------



## Indiana_Jones (Nov 15, 2011)

JustCliff - good luck on your re-build. Those things are a blast. If your intention is to use it as a SHTF scout transportation you will want to add a super quiet muffler system. Single cylinder engines can be heard for miles in a still environment. My brother has one similar to that and he has it rigged up with an electric motor, deep cycle battery, and a solar charger built into his barn. He claims that he gets three hours of ride time on one charge but that's on level terrain and only 8 to 10 MPH. Have fun.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Thanks all. The biggest problem is not so much the decibel level of the noise, it's the frequency. This is overlooked by a good many people on all types of BOV's. I will more then likely split the exhaust in two and use smaller pipes and mufflers and wrap them in glass. That should cut down on the low frequency sound waves. The only other LF sound will be the tires on hard top. They are 22X12X8 rotating echo chambers. Most places in my area I can ride beside the road or cut through field roads to get somewhere else.
I do have a much larger more "aggressive" scout bike that I have to get quiet and reduce the freq on. It's a XR650L with and FMF pipe. It can be heard miles away.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

seanallen said:


> Just got something similar: Baja MB200. Decent mini. Slow as hell, but its great for trails. Lots of torque.


Have you tried opening it up a bit? The torque converter clutch doesn't usually engage till about 2200 rpm. At that rpm it will engage and have plenty of torque but be a dog. It may not be getting enough rpms to go into overdrive. Another thing is to make sure your driver and driven still function as they should. If even one is stuck, it wont "shift" right and will be stuck in "one gear".


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I had a Honda trail bike that I used to explore the desert here. I put 14,000 miles on it before I sold it(it was getting tired). I am currently looking for a replacement.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

JustCliff said:


> Have you tried opening it up a bit? The torque converter clutch doesn't usually engage till about 2200 rpm. At that rpm it will engage and have plenty of torque but be a dog. It may not be getting enough rpms to go into overdrive. Another thing is to make sure your driver and driven still function as they should. If even one is stuck, it wont "shift" right and will be stuck in "one gear".


Its a centrifugal clutch, Cliff.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah theres lots of stuff i can do to upgrade it. So far i have bypassed the govenor, opened up the throttle linkage,adjusted fuel/air mix a tiny bit richer, Slimed both tires for a no flat, removed all reflectors. This mini is gonna be set up for stealth. Have to find the Stealth exhaust for it: $200.00. Gonna take the cheezy fake tank off and put a real one on. That way when the lower stock tank runs dry i can take small hose put it on add-on petcock and refill while out in the field.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Im also gonna turn it into a bagger. Rt now im working on a bolt-on bracket system for the back to hold a pair of Jerry can styled panniers. Im also welding a rear looparound bracket to pull a small lightweight (100lbs) trailer. 
I have to cut existing seat bracket off and move back about 6". Move foot pegs. Most def replace in-effective headlight n replace. Its run by magneto, so im gonna look into rechargeable LED systems.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

seanallen said:


> Its a centrifugal clutch, Cliff.


Sorry about that. I have never seen one with just a centrifugal clutch.



seanallen said:


> Yeah theres lots of stuff i can do to upgrade it. So far i have bypassed the govenor, opened up the throttle linkage,adjusted fuel/air mix a tiny bit richer, Slimed both tires for a no flat, removed all reflectors. This mini is gonna be set up for stealth. Have to find the Stealth exhaust for it: $200.00. Gonna take the cheezy fake tank off and put a real one on. That way when the lower stock tank runs dry i can take small hose put it on add-on petcock and refill while out in the field.


Good move on the tank. If you thought about the comet clutch, they are pretty easy to install and worth the money. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GO-KART-TORQUE-CONVERTER-CVT-CLUTCH-3-4-Replaces-COMET-TAV2-30-75-218353A-Manco-/360501134191?pt=Go_Karts&hash=item53ef8ac36f


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Update:
Got it back from the sand blaster the other day. I started painting it yesterday. I ordered two new tires and a couple more bearings for the torque converter clutch. The bearings weren't bad but, as long as I had it apart, I will replace them. I took all the sheet metal off the engine so I could clean, blast and paint it. I will have to get a couple sets of points and condenser and maybe a carb rebuild kit. The serial and model numbers are on the starter/fan housing and need cleaned before I can order parts as I can make them out. 
Note:
Everything about this thing is heavy. Even the engine compared to a newer engine. Wish things were still built this way instead of disposable.
The bearings used in this are a standard 1 3/8" dia with a 5/8' dia hole. Every were I have gone they are like $8.00 each. I found a place on Ebay that sells 4 for 10.99 with free shipping. I already got 1 order from them. It's the same bearing as in the stores here. I'm not against anyone making a fair profit but C'mon, $8.00 is a bit steep.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Im considering a comet clutch system. Ive heard good things about them.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Update:
Some pics of it painted and the new tires.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Looking good


----------

